# typo3

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Ich wollte Typo3 installieren. Ich habe auch das ebuild gefunden. Typo3 soll sehr anspruchsvoll sein, was die verwendeten Vesrionsnummern der abhängigen Pakete betrifft. Wie kann man das Problem lösen? (Außer, das man sein System nicht mehr aktualisiert und keine neue Software mehr installiert?

----------

## sokar2000

Ich hab Typo3 mit Gentoo im Einsatz. Allerdings habe ich nicht das Ebuild genommen, sondern von Source installiert. Hat bis jetzt super geklappt, auch mit allen Updates an Softwareversionen.

Ausser: typo3 und PHP5 vertragen sich irgendwie nicht... (bei mir wenigstens)

Ich empfehle Dir wärmstens, die Source zu nehmen.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich wollte das ebuild nehmen, damit ich ggf. alles wieder halbwegs sauber deinstallieren kann.

```

 # emerge typo3 -pv

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/ming-0.2a-r1  +python 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libgd-gif-1.8.4  0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] net-www/gentoo-webroot-default-0.2  -no-htdocs 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/apr-0.9.6-r3  +ipv6 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-misc/mime-types-3  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/apr-util-0.9.6-r2  +berkdb +gdbm -ldap 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-www/apache-2.0.54-r11  -apache2 -debug -doc -ldap -mpm-leader -mpm-peruser -mpm-prefork -mpm-threadpool -mpm-worker -no-suexec +ssl -static-modules -threads 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/sablotron-1.0.1  -doc +perl 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libmcrypt-2.5.7  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-libs/libwww-5.4.0-r3  -mysql +ssl 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-php/mod_php-4.4.0_rc1  +X -apache2 +berkdb +crypt +curl -debug -doc (-fdftk) (-firebird) +flash -freetds +gd -gd-external +gdbm -gmp -hardenedphp -imap (-informix) +ipv6 +java +jpeg -kerberos -ldap -mcal -memlimit -mssql -mysql +nls -oci8 -odbc +pam -pdflib +png -postgres +qt -snmp +spell +ssl +tiff +truetype +xml2 -yaz 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-php/php-4.4.0_rc1  +X +berkdb +crypt +curl -debug -doc (-fdftk) (-firebird) +flash -freetds +gd -gd-external +gdbm -gmp -hardenedphp -imap (-informix) +ipv6 +java +jpeg -kerberos -ldap -mcal -memlimit -mssql -mysql +ncurses +nls -oci8 -odbc +pam -pdflib +png -postgres +qt +readline -snmp +spell +ssl +tiff +truetype +xml2 -yaz 0 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] media-gfx/imagemagick-4.2.9  +X +cups +lcms +perl +xml2 0 kB [2]

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/pdflib-6.0.1  +java +perl +python +tcltk 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-db/mysql-4.0.24-r1  +berkdb -debug -doc -minimal +perl +readline (-selinux) +ssl -static +tcpd 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-www/typo3-3.6.0_rc1  -apache2 -dummy -freesite -quickstart -testsite 0 kB [2]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Net-Daemon-0.38  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/PlRPC-0.2018  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/DBI-1.48  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/DBD-mysql-2.9007  0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/local/overlays/gentoo-de

 [2] /usr/local/overlays/local

```

```

# emerge typo3 -f

>>> emerge (13 of 20) media-gfx/imagemagick-4.2.9 to /

>>> Previously fetched file: ImageMagick-4.2.9.tar.gz size ;-)

>>> Previously fetched file: ImageMagick-4.2.9.tar.gz MD5 ;-)

!!! Security Violation: A file exists that is not in the manifest.

!!! File: wget-log

!!! Fetch for /usr/local/overlays/local/media-gfx/imagemagick/imagemagick-4.2.9.ebuild failed, continuing...

 emerge (16 of 20) net-www/typo3-3.6.0_rc1 to /

>>> Downloading http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/distfiles/typo3_src-3.6.0RC1.tgz

--16:55:37--  http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/distfiles/typo3_src-3.6.0RC1.tgz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/typo3_src-3.6.0RC1.tgz'

AuflÃ¶sen des Hostnamen Â»ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.deÂ«.... 129.143.116.10

Verbindungsaufbau zu ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de[129.143.116.10]:80... verbunden.

HTTP Anforderung gesendet, warte auf Antwort... 404 Not Found

16:55:55 FEHLER 404: Not Found.

No digest file available and download failed.

16:56:15 (5.17 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/server.php?name=GD.TUWIEN.AC.AT.19' saved [8,404]

!!! No package manifest found: /usr/local/overlays/local/net-www/typo3/Manifest

!!! Fetch for /usr/local/overlays/local/net-www/typo3/typo3-3.6.0_rc1.ebuild failed, continuing...

```

So wie es aussieht ist das ebuild aber nicht mehr aktuell ?

----------

## sokar2000

Oje... DAS ist alt. Aktuell ist 3.8.

Ich habs folgendermassen installiert:

```
USE="-X -qt -gtk apache2 mysql" emerge -av mysql mod_php gd freetype imagemagick
```

typo3.zip in die DocumentRoot entpacken, und das System ist ready. Danach noch konfigurieren, und es läuft. Wenn Dus nicht mehr brauchst, die DB killen und das typo3-Verzeichnis leeren...

----------

## flammenflitzer

DocumentRoot?

Wo finde ich denn den Ordner?

----------

## sokar2000

Sry - ich meinte die DocumentRoot von Apache.

/var/www/localhost/htdocs

Oder wo Du sie hinkonfiguriert hast...

----------

## flammenflitzer

```

cp typo3_src-3.8.0.zip /var/www/localhost/htdocs/

cd /var/www/localhost/htdocs/

unzip typo3_src-3.8.0.zip

```

Wie kann ich denn jetzt Typo3 starten. Muß ich das nicht noch kompillieren oder ist das ypo3_src-3.8.0.zip paket falsch? Gibt es eine kompillierte Version?

----------

## sokar2000

Du musst nix kompillieren, denn typo3 ist komplett php-basierend.

Schmeiss einen Browser an, und öffne http://ip.add.re.ss/typo-3.8.0/ (oder wie der Ordner heisst, in den Du entpackt hast)

vergiss 

```
chown apache:apache -R /var/www/localhost/htdocs
```

 nicht!

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

kann es sein, dass es das ebuild Typo3 nicht mehr im Portage ist?

Gruss Joerg

----------

## b3cks

War Typo3 überhaupt jemals im Portage?

Aktuelle eBuilds gibt es hier: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=37465

Ich verstehe aber nicht, warum man derartige Web-Applikationen kompliziert über Portage installiert.

----------

## JoHo42

Hi,

warum soll man Webaplikationen nicht ueber das Portage installieren?

Ich finde es praktisch etwas von einem Programm zu lesen 

und einfach nur emerge -va programm installieren zu koennen.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## b3cks

Man lese sich einfach nur mal diesen Thread durch.

Ich finde es praktischer und geschickter, wenn man die aktuellen Original-Sourcen runterladt, dorthin entpack, wo man sie haben möchte und gut. Wenn man natürlich nur einen localhost betreibt und man mal etwas testen möchte, mag es sein, dass es via Portage bequemer ist. Sobald man aber mit mehreren Domains und ggf. Vhosts arbeitet, bringt Portage einem gar nichts (Mehrfachinstanzen). Zumal viele Web-Applikationen hier veraltet sind. Dann möchte man vielleicht auch noch eine andere Ordnerstruktur nutzen, wie oft gewollt, und schon pfuscht man in der vom Ebuild vorgeschriebenen Installation rum, was zweifelsfrei bei Deinstallation oder Update zu Problemen führt bzw. führen kann. Oft kommt es auch vor, dass man derartige Anwendung nicht Out-of-the-Box laufen lässt. Sei es nun Konfigurations-, Theme- oder Änderungen an den Script-Dateien selbst, z.B. durch neu eingebaute Features, Hacks oder AddOns. Aber wie verhält Portage sich da? Ich gehe davon aus, dass die meisten Dateien einfach übergebügelt werden würden, sofern diese nicht sonderlich gekennzeichnet sind (sowas wie Config-Protect).

Es gibt sicherlich noch weitere Argumente.

----------

